# Introducing my new buckling!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I have been working on trying to find a new buckling to bring into the herd for a bit now that does not have the same lines as any of my 4 does - and I finally found one that I LOVE and it is confirmed that he is mine so I thought that I would share!

He will be able to come home around the 9th of June - so it is an early B-Day present to myself!

Let me know what you think! He was a quad and has BLUE eyes! Blue is his sire and Calisto is the dam - I will attach a pic of them also.

Blue's sire is CTC Moonshadow Viva La Bam (he is polled) 
Sire's sire is CTC Moonshadow EA Mr. Mahogany
Sire's dam is Shadow Mountain Charlotte
Blue's dam is Phantasma Aprodite (blue eyed)
Dam's sire Long Acres Zeus
Dam's sire Phantasma MD Tiara Dream

Calisto's sire is Sugar Pine FD Noble Dancer
Sire's sire Hayseed Farms FA Flash Dancer
Sire's dam Mountain Quest every which way
Calisto's dam is Mountian Quest Mega's Delight
Dam's Sire Twin Creek's Megabuck
Dam's Dam HBF BY Clio




























I am so excited!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome guy!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison!! He's a handsome lil' guy!!! His daddy looks like Chief!! Wow are we in for a treat next kidding season with you!! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am currently looking at 2 more registered doelings and possibly a trade or two on some that I have being born this year. So hopefully next year I will have lots of color, lots of "show" goats and lots of FUN!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure you will have ALL of that next year!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He's cute! Congratulations!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Love his color. I love it when their color is broken up with white. Congrats he is nice looking.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

He's just beautiful! I love the colors. Wait 'til next year--you'll be pacing the floor hoping for blue-eyed doelings--LOL
Candy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know it is going to be a nightmare Candy!! LOL!

I have a blue eyed doe that is pregnant right now to a buck I no longer have - and I already am having the "worries" of wanting a blue eyed doe from her!!! And she usually has triplets, so knowing my luck it will be 3 brown eyed bucklings - LOL!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He is very sharp looking- I love his color.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I can't wait to pick him up here soon! I think that he will do very well in my herd! I am also going to look at a couple more does in 2 weeks. But we will see. Alot is going to depend on hay prices. I have seen them starting to come down a little here because 1st cutting will be coming in about a month - so people are getting rid of their overflow.


----------

